# Tijuana, mexico VW car's



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi im from tijuana, we have some VW's on here i want to share with you oru meetings...
pics..








































































































































































this is a VR6 mk2..








































my car and my girl..love that girl








































































well, regards!!


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

some of those look really nice..some of those are not though.


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

thats are like 1/3 of the total cars and almost all daily drivers...tijuana is abad place right now to drive your better car...


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

It is interseting to see the VW scene in Mexico,similar I would imagine to the VW image in South Africa.
I have owned 4 brand new Jettas,2 of which were built in Mexico.
A late 1993 Jetta 3 GL in America,and a 2007 Jetta 5 2.0 FSI in Australia.
I had 2 South African built ones,a 1988 Jetta 2 CLX,and a 1995 Jetta 3 CSX.
Have had 2 products in between...a Ford and Opel/Chev/Holden Astra.
Many of my family and freinds have had Golfs and Jettas,from the A1 to the latest A5 models.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Tijuana, mexico VW car's (perickomx)*

I like that silver Vocho. I'm surprised I don't see more Beetles in your photos as they made and sold the aircooled Beetle in Mexico up to 2003.


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Tijuana, mexico VW car's (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_I like that silver Vocho. I'm surprised I don't see more Beetles in your photos as they made and sold the aircooled Beetle in Mexico up to 2003.

yes, thats the only one in our "club" for say it on that way..but here in tj are groups of Bugs fans..a lot of them...reallya lot with cars from the stock to a Vw bocho 1984 with an audi 4.2 V8 turbo engine thats a beast...but that one is in the mexico city, her we got type 3 squareback's and nothcbacks's with 16v turbo on it but are bugs fan,...let me see if i can get some pictures later...and i post it!!


_Modified by perickomx at 7:44 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Tijuana, mexico VW car's (perickomx)*

Nice cars. I remember all the green Vocho taxis down there years ago...
Oye, por donde queda la torre que sale en algunas de las fotos? Gracias!*
Hey, whereabouts is that tower in some of the pics? Thanks!


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Tijuana, mexico VW car's (flygliii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygliii* »_Nice cars. I remember all the green Vocho taxis down there years ago...
Oye, por donde queda la torre que sale en algunas de las fotos? Gracias!*
Hey, whereabouts is that tower in some of the pics? Thanks!

oh that tower is inside a highschool...over the zona rio...the highschool is named Preparatoria Federal lazaro cardenas...next to the sams club place!!
Ah esa torre esta dentro de la prepartoria lazaro cardenas, aqui en tijuana es en zona rio,,a lado de el Sams club!

saludos!


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Tijuana, mexico VW car's (perickomx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perickomx* »_saludos!

Igual! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Tijuana, mexico VW car's (perickomx)*

I beleive VW built more cars in 2008 than ever before,and cannot make enough to satisfy world wide demand for Beetles,Boras ,Jettas,and Jetta/Golf wagons...


----------

